# Cleaning Full Face Helmet



## fury84 (Jan 11, 2009)

I own a full face helmet that needs a little clean as its getting a bit smelly but after some tips.

I have cleaned the outside with soap and water and removed the lining but what now?

Is it safe to put the lining in the washing machine on a gentle wash?

And what about the rest of the helmet interior? Can this be rinsed with water or is this a big no no? Also can febreze be used or will this damage the polystyrene?

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Rest of the helmet interior can be hit with water. I would not use febreze on the inside.

Use wash the lining by hand w warm water / mild detergent.


----------



## Horacek (Apr 20, 2009)

Holy thread ressurection! 

What if the lining/interior is fixed? Submerse the helmet in a bucket of mild cleaning solution/water?


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

Pull out the top rack and run it thru the dishwasher. Been doing it for years.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Give it the wash as others mentioned, also store it in its bag with a fabric softner sheet.


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

Tim22 said:


> Pull out the top rack and run it thru the dishwasher. Been doing it for years.


Don't have a full face, but I have been running my helmets and shoes through the dishwasher for years with good results.


----------



## forum116 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have always pulled the liners out and ran them in the washing machine on delicate cycle with zero issues, but if they dont remove the dishwasher will be your best bet.


----------



## mythos (Jun 25, 2011)

I use simple green dilluted


----------



## BARAvnzla (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a Bell Bellistic helmet and the linning is fixed. What i do is just wash it by hand whit soft detergent and put it in front of the refrigerator grill (where the hot air goes out) have worked for me for months...


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

*helmet*

i clean mine in the tub with antibacterial bodywash.


----------

